# I am new here



## skater_kid (20 Feb 2006)

Here I am skater kid whats up all....well basicly i am a army cadet so ya...whats up


----------



## Scott (20 Feb 2006)

Welcome to Army.ca then!!

Click this link to access the introductions thread that is already up and running in the Cadet Forums.

Enjoy Army.ca


----------

